# Opening threads in new tab



## Blake1710 (Feb 20, 2011)

hello

i have noticed that using middle click to open threads in new tabs does not work. right-click>open in new tab still works as it should.

all other links around gbatemp work, it is just links to threads from the board index. it works if you click on them from the forum homepage, but not if you actually go into the board.

i am using google chrome version 9.0.597.98 on windows 7 home premium 64-bit


----------



## Rydian (Feb 20, 2011)

Does it work in another browser?


----------



## Langin (Feb 20, 2011)

Use the right mouse button and click on: open in New Tab.

Less practical but it works


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 20, 2011)

lol i middle clicked this thread and it's working fine, try firefox


----------



## Blake1710 (Feb 20, 2011)

works in firefox

but that isn't really the point of the topic. i'm reporting the bug happening in chrome, not firefox

i'll try deleting the cache etc.

EDIT: did so, problem still occurs


----------



## SifJar (Feb 20, 2011)

I also have this issue, have for quite a while. I reported it ages ago and everyone just said it didn't happen to them and nobody seemed to card. I have noticed that middle clicking links from the "View New Posts" page works.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 20, 2011)

Seems it has something to do with it being a span instead of a normal anchor?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, middle clicking doesn't seem to work here either.
Ctrl+Click seems to work though.

I've never heard of problems with anchors in span tags, though it does seem to be the problem.


----------



## Goli (Feb 20, 2011)

It works fine in Opera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## evandixon (Feb 20, 2011)

Works fine in IE8.


----------



## naglaro00 (Feb 20, 2011)

Does not work in subforums

Google Chrome 9.0.597.98


----------



## Darksage098 (Feb 20, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Does not work in subforums
> 
> Google Chrome 9.0.597.98



Exact same thing for me. Version Number and Place.


----------



## moodswinger (Feb 20, 2011)

Works on my Chrome, this is devs' version though.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 20, 2011)

Works with Google Chrome 11.0.672.2 Beta
http://www.filehippo.com/download_google_chrome/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hm, so it doesn't.

I don't remember if I saw that happen before or not.


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 20, 2011)

Doesn't work for me either, but I always click the 'go to first unread post' arrow, and it works with that.


----------



## Lily (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know how long this has been happening for (it's been a while), but it's certainly irritating. I'm using regular Chrome with the same issue. C'est la vie, Costello always fixes these things eventually.


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 20, 2011)

same here, been annoying when i click and then nothing happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hate having to hold ctrl just to open in a new tab (and i'm not gonna right click, that's one click that doesn't need to happen)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 20, 2011)

Works fine here in Firefox 3.6.13.


----------



## SifJar (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the Ctrl+Click tip people, that should help in the mean time. FYI, I'm on the latest Dev release (11.0.672.2 (Official Build 75134) dev).


----------



## Blake1710 (Feb 20, 2011)

hello

i have noticed that using middle click to open threads in new tabs does not work. right-click>open in new tab still works as it should.

all other links around gbatemp work, it is just links to threads from the board index. it works if you click on them from the forum homepage, but not if you actually go into the board.

i am using google chrome version 9.0.597.98 on windows 7 home premium 64-bit


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 20, 2011)

doesn't affect me but just tested and it doesn't work for me either. btw im using chrome. 9.0.597.98


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Works fine here in Firefox 3.6.13.


From what I gather it's only affecting Chrome at the moment. Unless there are other browsers that haven't been reported on (or I just missed one).


----------



## person66 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, it's only affecting the latest stable version of chrome right now (9.0.597.98)
It works fine with the latest beta (10.0.648.82 beta)
And the latest Canary Build (11.0.680.0 canary build)


----------



## SifJar (Feb 22, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's only affecting the latest stable version of chrome right now (9.0.597.98)
> It works fine with the latest beta (10.0.648.82 beta)
> And the latest Canary Build (11.0.680.0 canary build)


Huh, seems to be working for me now. (11.0.672.2 (Official Build 75134) dev)


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 10, 2011)

chrome is officially at 10.0.648.127 and it works fine now


----------

